# Heat Sensor for Masterbuilt 20070910 Digital smoker



## mudder (Feb 6, 2012)

Anyone know of a resource other than Masterbuilt for the little temp sensor located in the 20070910 smoker?  Masterbuilt wants you to buy the entire body for about $70. I'd like open the puppy up and save a few bucks. 

Thanks,

Mudd


----------

